# last two weeks



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0i5Q2ydoG68M5Y


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Very nice! I love it down there, it’s wide open and you have to embrace the wind.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Cool clips. Thanks for sharing. LLM is definitely on my bucket list of places to fish one of these days...


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

sjrobin said:


> A few videos and pics from the Laguna Madre. The Great Horse Desert is pulling 27 mph wind in some of them.
> Anyone can view this shared album at: https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0i5Q2ydoG68M5Y


Steven,

Impressed with your coverage of the TX Coast from Galveston to LM. Look forward to fishing again soon.

Best,


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

sjrobin said:


> A few videos and pics from the Laguna Madre. The Great Horse Desert is pulling 27 mph wind in some of them.
> Anyone can view this shared album at: https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0i5Q2ydoG68M5Y


Stout Trout!


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Lovin' it! Great trout pix. How shallow were you running?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

sjrobin said:


> A few videos and pics from the Laguna Madre. The Great Horse Desert is pulling 27 mph wind in some of them.
> Anyone can view this shared album at: https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0i5Q2ydoG68M5Y


Nice!
...and without a tunnel...do you even have a jackplate?


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Exactly! Why my boat with the motor elevated up another 3" on the jackplate works better than I thought it would. Not as shallow running as my scooters, but then I don't really need to be running in 3" anyway. Stuck is as stuck does. No fun being aground where the boat won't float over a mile from where it's deep enough to get back up. One would be amazed at the bonding power of a flat bottom to hard sand.


----------



## fiddlefish (Nov 13, 2017)

Link says iCloud can’t find that page? Would love to check it out.


----------



## fiddlefish (Nov 13, 2017)

sjrobin said:


> I have to manage iCloud space. You can check some of the videos/pics on Gulfcoastedgellc.com


Great site, pics and videos. Thanks! Hope to make it down that way someday.


----------

